# Help! -dermatology practice



## miranda.jones (Oct 20, 2008)

I just started at a dermatology practice 3 weeks ago, and I'm brand new to this specialty. We are getting denials and don't understand why because I'm not familiar with the codes. Does anyone have any suggestions on any books or sites to familarize myself with the basics of dermatology do's and dont's?


----------



## Susan (Oct 20, 2008)

Miranda;

I found just using my CPT book was helpful, in addition to calling the carriers and asking why on the denials.

Is there a particular issue you are having that I might be able to help you with?  Let me know.


----------



## aduboise (Oct 23, 2008)

what carriers are you getting denials from and for what codes?  there are alot of issues that require modifier 59 on different site lesions if you are doing more than one procedure


----------



## miranda.jones (Oct 24, 2008)

*Denial*

Thanks for responding. I work for a dermopathologist and these are the two claims we filed for the new pt.

For example on a denial from United Medical Resources (TIN Based Payer)

female dob 11.05.68 / DOS 09.29.08

1st claim
11401-51 dx 238.2 paid
12031-59 dx 238.2 paid
11301-59 51 dx 238.2 denied as global 
11301-59 51 dx 238.2 denied as global
99203- 25 dx 216.3, 216.6, and 216.7 paid

2nd claim
88305 - 59 dx 216.5 paid
88305 - 59 dx 216.7 paid
88305 - 59 dx 216.7 paid


----------



## Susan (Oct 24, 2008)

miranda.jones said:


> Thanks for responding. I work for a dermopathologist and these are the two claims we filed for the new pt.
> 
> For example on a denial from United Medical Resources (TIN Based Payer)
> 
> ...




Ok here we go....
Where did your 216.x's come from if everything else actually came up dysplastic?  Be sure you are not using 238.2 without a pathology report to support the lesion as being dysplastic.  If you are not sure you should be using 239.2.

Since you have two shave biopsies of the same size and location, I would appeal to your carrier with documentation to support your billing.

Let me know how it turns out.


----------



## pamtienter (Oct 27, 2008)

Why is the 59 modifier on 12031? Since this is the highest RVU code, wouldn't it be your primary procedure and wouldn't need a modifier? The others would need a 59 to show that they are the ones that were separately identifiable from that one? Though actually I don't see any CCI edits between any of these codes but do payers bundle them anyway? I don't do much derm and would like to learn more. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Oct 28, 2008)

There are no bundling issues with these CPT's so they shouldnt need a modifier besides the 25 on the E&M code


----------



## LCRUZ515 (Nov 7, 2008)

Herbie,

You are correct. The only thing that you need a modifier on is the E&M. Miranda you should look into getting a software called claim check. It is specificaly for dermatology billing. It basically tells you what modifiers go on what codes. You just enter the codes and click a botton it is great. It coinsides with medicare cci edits so that your codes don't bundle.


----------



## pamtienter (Nov 10, 2008)

You can also check out Inga Ellzey's site for derm coding:
http://www.iepg.com/


----------



## c2hloe (Aug 11, 2009)

*MSO Claims Business Analyst*

? I have Dermatologist submitting claims with cpt codes 14041 Modif 79 & 59 
17312 79 59, 17311 79 59, 14041 79, 14041 79 59 these are all on the same claims with Dx of 173.3   

Please Help 



Thank you 

Kelly


----------



## msmurdaugh (Aug 28, 2009)

Can someone please tell me where I can get claim check? I would like to know the cost and the website. It would really cut down on the work load in my office.


----------

